# omggggggggggggggggggggggggg



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

tomoro is the day i get my blue eye white french lops!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so bloody excited i doubt i will sleep!!!
i waited agesssss to get these babies!!!

my shed has been re arranged and is ready for the bubbas even there hutches are ready made up for them to get home to rest as they have a VERY LONG journey from cumbria to reading and then to essex.

cant wait to show you all pics


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Waaaaaa HAAaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how exciting oh Frags Im so very happy for you I know how long you have wanted this!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks my lovely lady with baby on board  

wooohooo me and you both got our dreams  lets celebrate together with scones!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh thats a fab idea!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

but 1st i must sleep lol

nighty night night, tummy rubs


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Righty then must sort out a plan to get Bluey a friend :001_tt2:

I bet you are really excited, I can't wait to see pics


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Have I got this wrong are they Ruskin babies? Can't go wrong with Phil's.... haven't kept up with him for years but I'm not surprised he's got BEW frenchies, he's a white lop addict!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Have I got this wrong are they Ruskin babies? Can't go wrong with Phil's.... haven't kept up with him for years but I'm not surprised he's got BEW frenchies, he's a white lop addict!


yep thats correct  im meeting phil today for 2 ruskin babies lol

im up nice and early hee hee im like a kid at christmas lol i have butterflies in my tummy too


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Just incase you forget IT'S TODAY


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

woooooooooohoooooooooooo how exciting !!! cant wait to see the pics !!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG im eating cake out of excitment so early in the morning.... well thats my excuse and im sticking to it! Fraggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What time do they arrive???


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

How exciting!!!! think you need to take lots of lovely pics for us


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Come on Fragggyyyyy hwere are you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Have they arrived yet??????????


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Have they arrived yet??????????


Well i wish she'd hurry up my grandaulter wont go home till she see's the picture's


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

lol I think your grand daughter will be around for a while I bet Frags is so besotted that shes forgotten about all us fans eagerly waiting here! Im sure she will remember us in a few months!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

umber said:


> lol I think your grand daughter will be around for a while I bet Frags is so besotted that shes forgotten about all us fans eagerly waiting here! Im sure she will remember us in a few months!


lol She's just told me it's best if she stay's until tomorrow


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> lol She's just told me it's best if she stay's until tomorrow


awwwwwww you must be happy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

come on, we need pictures !!!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

umber said:


> awwwwwww you must be happy!


mmm she's going to help me train my pup tomorrow, She say's she Know's how to do it proply she saw it on the telly


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

*we Want Pics!!!!!!*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hiya all only been home an hour lol
well they have landed in carrot cottage and omg how bloody stunning are these 2!!!
clover is really big and only 14 weeks old lol she has eyes to die for!!! claron who i may rename clay as claron dont suit him is 12 weeks and weighs alot more than clover!! he seems a soppy lad too.

sorry havent managed to get pics as they were quite stressed when i got them home as they have been in a travel box for ages and traveled about 6 hours last night then 2 hours to mine today so i wanted to get them resting and getting used to there new home "with meeeeee" LOL

will deffo get pics tomoro tho


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm pleased that they have arrived safe and sound  I can't wait to see pics :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Woooo Hoooooooooooooooooooo How exciting so glad they are home safe and sound cant wait for piccies!

x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a journey so worth it for a happy forever home with frags


----------

